# Radial Nerve Exploration



## Valerie813 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, Does anyone know of a CPT code for radial nerve exploration?

Thanks!!
Valerie


----------



## maryanneheath (Apr 12, 2011)

Valerie813 said:


> Hello, Does anyone know of a CPT code for radial nerve exploration?
> 
> Thanks!!
> Valerie



how about 64708


----------

